# Should i avoid chinese Sunding computers ?



## rochester21 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello. I want to buy a bike computer for a friend of mine, and these Sunding 563a sell cheap on ebay. I couldn`t find reviews for it, and i was wondering if any of you guys can tell me if these things are moderately accurate and reliable.









I personally had a Cateye mity 8, and although it was a quality computer, i always hated the fact that the clock was only displayed while the bike was not used, and that after a crash, i had to rewire the cable, after which point it would only record the speed, but not the total amount of miles.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Don't know if this applies to the computer you're looking at, but here's a lengthy review.

SUNDING Bicycle Computer SD-548A | eBay

Frankly, I'd avoid it. Sounds like a pile if the person writing the review really had the problems he did. Any wired computer does have a risk of damaging the wire in a crash. This is why you have to meticulously route it in such a way that it minimizes those risks. Wireless is better from that respect, but then you have transmission distance issues, sensor battery issues, and interference issues (esp with lights, it seems).

The standard $20 wired computers tend to be a decent value in this regard. The cables to the sensors aren't junk. The magnets are just fine. There aren't a ton of functions to bog down the user interface. From there, if you want to graduate to functions like cadence or HR, or recording ride data for download, I'd go to a quality GPS computer like an Edge 500/510 (skipping the Edge 200). It's a big jump in price, yes. If the Edge 200 did 1 sec recording, I think it would be a good in-between, but after seeing the GPS data those spit out, I can't suggest it.


----------



## rochester21 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you for your reply. I had a cateye mity 8 and didn`t like it very much. The cable snapped, after which point it wouldn`t record the total miles, only the speed, and the clock was displayed only when the bike was not in use(genius).

I believe that a casual rider like me only needs basic data from a bike computer, like speed, total miles and clock.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Like I said, whether your computer cable remains intact or not depends heavily on how you route it. I was always VERY meticulous with mine, making sure there was as little extra wire sticking out as possible to prevent snagging on anything, but also enough for the suspension to cycle and to turn the bars without interference.

I've seen a lot of shop installs that were subpar compared to the way I installed my own, but my own method also took a LOT more time and usually a couple of re-dos.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Just buy a cheap GPS computer instead, like the Garmin Edge 200.

Then you won't need any sensors or wires.


----------



## rochester21 (Feb 1, 2014)

I don`t like the idea of a gps- i just want to know my speed and time. Besides, in my country that Edge 200 costs about 150 usd, which is about the value of my entire bike and not cheap by my standard. 
I bought a sigma 506 for myself and a sunding as a gift for a friend. Haven`t tried them yet, but should do the job nicely. For a few years, anyway.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Fair enough.

In that case, you could try one of the Chinese ones on ebay, and if it's no good then send it back. I bought a watch/timer with built in HRM for 99p+ £2.50 postage on ebay, it was delivered from Hong Kong, and it works pretty well.

I bet all the bike computers are made in China or Hong Kong anyway.


----------



## Forcemajeure (Aug 30, 2014)

my sunding 548C wireless is all set for me, no regrets.. cost me only $5 to $7 US dollars


----------

